# NYX Lot Sale Haul!



## BehindBluEyez (Apr 22, 2009)

My items from the NYX lot sale came in! Too many to list out, but if you are interested I got items 1-4 listed on their sale page here. I'm so excited to dive in and play! My favorite part is definitely the 30 pairs of lashes!!! EEK! 

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...y/DSCF0027.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...y/DSCF0031.jpg


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!! 
I'm tempted to buy the lashes lot, but i don't really wear them that often to buy one lot of 30 :\.
could you let us know how u like the eyeliners?

Enjoy!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 22, 2009)

Great haul...


----------



## georgiabarredo (Apr 22, 2009)

nice hehe... i got 2 orders of the lashes coz i love lashes and i wanted to try their foundation... thats it!


----------



## Dandy112 (Apr 22, 2009)

Very Nice! I am waiting for my package! I got Item 4!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome!!! The eyeshadows are amazing! I like their Mega Shine lipglosses!


----------



## Brie (Apr 23, 2009)

i wish they shipped intl'


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 23, 2009)

WHOA....


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 23, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## driz69 (Apr 23, 2009)

Love a large haul. enjoy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Go girl!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a Huuuuuuuuuge Haul. I've received my first NYX Product last week. Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk and I am really impressed. Very good Quality


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_i wish they shipped intl'_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul, enjoy those lashes


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 24, 2009)

Great haul!!!!


Man, I want the eyeliner and eyelash haul!!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 24, 2009)

Great haul!
How are the lashes?
Are the stiff or plastic-y looking?  I'm really interested in getting that lot, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my god... i wish they shipped to australia!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

Drools!!!!!!!!! I wanted those lashes SOOOO bad- why must shipping to Canada be like $50?!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I'm interested in the lashes as well...More details plz. thx!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 27, 2009)

About a month ago they had a 30 lipstick lot for $24. I love all the ones I have tried so far. They are really moisturizing and very pigmented. Nothing like I expected.


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow thats a super big haul


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

that's a great haul!!  I purchased from the previous sale that they had and I'm loving the eyeshadows!!!


----------



## calico32 (May 4, 2009)

WOW! Nice Haul.


----------



## wifey806 (May 4, 2009)

:droo  l:


----------



## Soire (May 4, 2009)

That's a huge haul! I love NYX, but it's so hard to find a shop that ships internationally.


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Wow! I'm waiting for my NYX make up from the 50% off sale to arrive! I can't wait. I love your stuff. What is a lot sale?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 15, 2009)

ohhhh you bought alot! have fun!!!


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Oh wow!!! Enjoy


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

WHOAAA super nice haul!!!!!!

im so envious! i noticed you got the round lip glosses correct me if i am wrong.

are the round glosses better than the megashine ones?


----------



## User27 (May 17, 2009)

My order is still being "processed" through Cherry Culture. You went for the eyelashes and I was unsure of the quality so removed them. I saw MissChievous use one of their lipsticks in her vid for a contest and bought every one like it in that color. Bought the lighter shades Resha recommended for the eyeshadows as I'm new to this brand. Went crazy on mascaras, lipglosses, lip liners, liquid eyeliners, anything with glitter it seemed like and only a few Trios that stuck out to me. I've been checking my account just to see if the order was done "processing" but no go yet.....hit my credit card though so I'm happy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely went glitter crazy for sure. If the eyelashes are good quality, please let us know. They have these glitter lined ones that were hawtness that I'd go and do a little more damage even at regular price.


----------

